# Kapverden Mai 2011 letzter Aufzug



## FalkenFisch (13. Juni 2011)

*5. Tag*

Das Übersetzen auf die Boote ging diesmal komplikationslos vonstatten und wir machten und aus den Rückweg. 


http://img585.*ih.us/img585/8087/img4536f.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


Die Überfahrt durch den Kanal war zunächst ruhig, im Verlauf des Vormittags frischte der Wind aber erneut auf. Wir hatten gerade den Windschatten der Insel erreicht und begannen unsere Runden vor Sao Pedro, da wurde unser Lure an der Stand Up Rute attackiert. Es bliebe aber bei einer kurzen Attacke, obwohl wir noch einige Runden an Ort und stelle drehten. Der Wind nahm weiter zu und wir schleppten noch diverse Runden in Begleitung von 4 weiteren Booten, doch blieb dies der einzige Fischkontakt. Frühzeitig machten wir uns auf den Rückweg zum Hafen, da unsere Nha Cretcheu nun dringend Sprit brauchte. Rechtzeitig vor Einfahrt in den Hafen wurden die Flaggen gesetzt . . . 

http://img694.*ih.us/img694/984/img4586cg.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

. . . und so machten wir heute bereits gegen 14:30 am Anleger fest und hatten kurze Zeit später ein diesmal wieder perfekt temperiertes Bier vor uns stehen. Am Anleger traf sich wieder alles was Rang und Namen hatte, es wurden Informationen ausgetauscht und die Wettervorhersage diskutiert. Diese sagte für morgen nochmals zunehmenden Wind vorher. Wir hatten für morgen lediglich eine Option und noch keine Festbuchung für das Boot und überlegten kurzzeitig, den morgigen Tag ausfallen zu lassen. Die Option, stattdessen Mindelo zu erkunden, war aber auch nicht sonderlich attraktiv, also war die Entscheidung doch zu fahren schnell gefällt. Spätestens, als die Kunde eines großen Marlins die Runde machte, der heute vor Sao Pedro von der“ Dona Pi“ gefangen worden sein sollte. Das Wort „Grander“ machte die Runde und so warteten alle gespannt auf die Ankunft des Fisches. Der Marlin war zu groß, als das die Dona Pi ihn hätte an Bord nehmen können. Dies hatte freundlicherweise eine in der Nähe befindliche, große spanische Yacht übernommen, die durch eine entsprechende Tür in der Bordwand damit kein Problem hatte. Der Fisch war recht kurz aber hatte einen enormen Umfang. Trotzdem glaubte nun niemand mehr so recht an einen 1.000-Pfünder. Allgemeine Schätzungen lagen bei 800-900 Pfund. Einzig Zac hielt an den +1.000 Pfund fest.

Das Rätsel um das Gewicht wurde nicht mehr gelöst, da die Waage bereits geschlossen war und ein wiegen damit nicht mehr möglich. Dafür löste sich kurzfristig das Rätsel, wer denn den Fisch nun gefangen hatte, da mittlerweile auch die Dona Pi dabei war, in den Hafen einzulaufen. Langsam näherte sich das Boot und wir konnten nicht glauben, was wir sehen mussten . . . Dickbäuchig, mit glasig in den Himmel stierendem Blick lag unser 3-Flaschen-Portwein-Russe vom Hinflug, ganz offensichtlich wieder gut abgefüllt, auf der Polsterbank im Heck. Ausgerechnet!!#d

Wir verabschiedeten uns daraufhin sehr schnell von der Szenerie und fuhren in unser Hotel. Nach einer erfrischenden Dusche nahmen wir unser Abendbrot heute in einem Restaurant in Mindelo ein. Filetsteak mit Gemüse, inkl. Aller Getränke und Trinkgeld für EUR 18,-- gestaltete den Abend dann doch noch versöhnlich.

*Tag 6:*

Erneut rüttelte auch an diesem Morgen der Wind sehr heftig an der Terassentür. So war es ja auch vorhergesagt, insofern also keine Überraschung. Da wir gestern noch nicht zweifelsfrei wussten, ob wir heute fahren würden, hatten wir bereits Trinkgeld an die Besatzung verteilt. Möglicherweise lag es ja daran, dass heute Morgen die Besatzung etwas später am Bootsdock erschien. Zumindest waren alle einsatzbereit und wir starteten mit 30 Minuten Verspätung zu unserer letzten Ausfahrt. Kaum hatten wir die Hafeneinfahrt hinter uns gelassen, empfingen uns hohe Wellen. Da wir zunächst ja mit den Wellen fuhren, was das aber unproblematisch. Aber heute Nachmittag auf dem Rückweg dürfte das spannend werden. 

Wir fuhren zunächst, gemeinsam mit der Di Meu Richtung Sao Pedro, Calu entschied sich dann jedoch, nach Rechts durch den Kanal Richtung Sao Antao abzudrehen, während die Di Meu vor Sao Pedro blieb. Zu unserer völligen Überraschung schlief dann innerhalb der nächsten 20 Minuten der Wind völlig ein und wir hatten äußerst angenehme Bedingungen. Keine Schaumkronen waren zu sehen und leichte Dünung wiegte das Boot beinahe zärtlich auf dem sonnenbeschienenen Atlantik. Diese friedliche Stimmung wurde bereits gegen 09:30 Uhr, kurz vor Sao Antao durch das Aufkreischen der Rolle jäh gestört. Eindeutig ein Marlinstrike, und der blieb auch gleich hängen. Jan sprang in den Stuhl und hatte nun das Vergnügen, sich ohne den sonst üblichen Seegang ganz entspannt dem Drill widmen zu können.

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/5877/img4591ql.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Der Fisch ließ sich offensichtlich von der ruhigen Stimmung anstecken und folgte gehorsam dem Zug Richtung Boot. Erst dort begann er sich zu besinnen und steigerte seine Gegenwehr, sprang in Bootsnähe aus dem Wasser und schlug das Meer schaumig. Nach insgesamt 20 Minuten war der Fisch am Leader. Aufgrund der kurzen Drillzeit hätten wir auf einen kleineren Fisch getippt, am Boot zeigte sich aber nun, dass auch dieser Marlin irgendwo in der Region von 200 KG schwer war. Mario zog kräftig am Leader und zwei Meter neben der Bootswand löste sich der Haken von selbst und der Fisch verabschiedete sich kraftvoll in die Tiefe.

Nun war es ja noch früh am Tag, die Bedingungen waren sehr angenehm und wir nahmen unsere Fahrt wieder auf. Unser Weg führte uns erneut fast bis Tarafal, wo wir drehten und uns auf den Rückweg machten. Als wir Sao Antao gerade hinter uns gelassen hatten, fuhren wir durch ein Gebiet voller Vögel und raubender Bonitos. Viel Leben war um uns herum und wir konnten den Fisch beinahe riechen. Aber unsere Lures wurden nicht attackiert und wir blieben tatsächlich den gesamten Rückweg ohne Strike. Nachdem wir dann auch erfolglos noch 2 Stunden vor Sao Pedro unsere Runden gedreht hatten, machten wir uns auf den Rückweg. 

Der Wind hatte bereits auf dem Rückweg an Stärke wieder zugenommen und heute konnten wir an eigenem Leibe erfahren, warum diese Passage auch die „Hölle von Mindelo“ oder auch“ die Waschmaschine“ genannt wird. Direkt an der Steilküste werden die Wassermassen zu besonders hohen Wellen aufgetürmt, die wiederum von den Felsen in fast unverminderter Höhe zurückgeworfen werden. Die dadurch entstehenden Wellenberge sind besonders hoch und kaum zu berechnen. Der Wind kommt scheinbar aus allen Richtungen und reißt die Gischt hoch in die Luft. Immer wieder sind Luftwirbel wie kleine Tornados zu beobachten, die an der Felsenküste entlang wandern. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit hat gefühlte 250% und seine elektronischen Geräte sollte man gut weggepackt haben. Immer wieder musste Calu das Gas wegnehmen, um nicht über eine entgegenkommende Woge in das nächste Wellental zu springen. Ist man seekrank, so ist das ganz sicher kein Spaß, sondern kommt der Hölle wohl ziemlich nah. Ansonsten ist die Fahrt aber ganz spaßig und richtig nass wird man tatsächlich auch unter dem Dach der Bertram.

Die Di Meu blieb heute, wie auch die anderen Boote vor Sao Pedro, ohne Strike. Wir hatten also unseren kleinen Wettbewerb insgesamt mit 5:3 für uns entschieden.

Zurück im Hotel wurden dann die Koffer gepackt und nach einigen Abschlussbierchen lagen wir dann zufrieden im Bett. 
Auch auf dem Rückflug wurden wir von TACV nicht enttäuscht und fanden das erwartete Chaos vor. Letztendlich starteten wir dann mit gut einer Stunde Verspätung, was die Umsteigzeit in Lissabon auf nur noch knapp 35 Minuten verkürzte. Also die Beine in die Hand genommen, auf dem Weg noch schnell die telefonisch bestellten Artikel aus dem DutyFreeShop eingesackt und ab in den Flieger nach Frankfurt. Dort stellte sich dann heraus, dass es unseren Koffern nicht vollumfänglich gelungen war, mit uns Schritt zu halten. Mein Koffern plumpste gegen 23:30 Uhr noch schwerfällig auf das Gepäckband, der Koffer von Jan nebst Rutenrohr stand noch in Lissabon. Also noch schnell ein Blitzbesuch bei der Gepäckermittlung in Frankfurt gemacht und ab ins Hotel, bevor dann nach eine sehr kurzen Nacht am nächsten Morgen unsere Anschlussflüge nach Hause gingen.


Tja, auch auf den Kapverden springen einem die Marline nicht reihenweise ins Boot. Es ist ein großes Seegebiet und es ist nicht immer leicht, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz mit dem richtigen Köder zu fischen.
Auch wenn also vielleicht unsere Erwartungen (oder besser Hoffnungen), die durch die Fangberichte der Vorwochen natürlich kräftig nach oben manipuliert wurden, durch unsere Fänge der Anzahl nach nicht ganz erfüllt werden konnten, so bleibt zum einen trotzdem eine Reise mit vielen tollen Eindrücken und bleibenden Erinnerungen - 5 Blue Marlin dieser Größe in 6 Tagen fängt man auch nicht überall - und zum anderen eine weitere Bestätigung für die eigentlich schon bekannte Tatsache: „That´s why it is called fishing and not catching“


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kapverden Mai 2011 letzter Aufzug*

Hallo Mark-Uwe!

Schöner Bericht mit netten Impressionen. #6

Fünf Marline in Sechs Tagen sind doch ein gutes Ergebnis. Klar, die Erwartungshaltung lässt sich unbegrenzt nach oben schrauben, mit dem Ergebnis, dass man die Erwartungen gar nicht mehr erfüllen kann. 
Hauptsache Du hattest eine schöne Zeit, in der Du vom Alltagsstress abschalten konntest. Zumindest als es kein Handyempfang gab und Strom nur von 18-22 Uhr zur Verfügung stand, sollte dies gelungen sein. :m


----------



## guifri (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kapverden Mai 2011 letzter Aufzug*

Super Bericht. Danke.

Ich glaube, ich muss mich da demnächst mal etwas schlauer machen zwecks Orga von so einer Reise. Darf dich dann per pn kontaktieren und Nachfragen?


----------



## ThomasL (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kapverden Mai 2011 letzter Aufzug*

super Bericht und schöne Bilder#6

muss unbedingt auch wieder mal auf die Kapverden...


----------



## FalkenFisch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kapverden Mai 2011 letzter Aufzug*



guifri schrieb:


> Super Bericht. Danke.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muss mich da demnächst mal etwas schlauer machen zwecks Orga von so einer Reise. Darf dich dann per pn kontaktieren und Nachfragen?


 

you are welcome :m


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kapverden Mai 2011 letzter Aufzug*

Hi FalkenFisch !

Sehr schöner Bericht mit tollen Bildern! Da fängt das Salzwasser im Blut wieder an zu kochen. Sind die Tage von Tobago zurück gekommen, haben dort eine gute Fischerei erlebt.

Daumen hoch zum Bericht, danke.

Dog...


----------



## jvonzun (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kapverden Mai 2011 letzter Aufzug*

Traumhafter Bericht mit super Bildern,herzlichen dank!

Irgendwann schaffe ich es hoffentlich auch noch dorthin!!!
Gruss Jon


----------

